# Water service



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Following are pics of 2 Code Plumbing, LLC's first water service connection. We did a 6 x 1 saddle with 64' run to house, set the meter, and backfilled. Used a Mueller tapping machine. Total time - 2 guys - 11 hours, start to finish. Inspector passed it, only hit was sweat fittings right in front of the meter -needed to be pipe thread. My mistake. One hour fix, plus cost of 1" NPT gate valve from Grainger - .


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Very interesting. Sucks for the missed part, but sounds like it was easy fix.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

dig it by hand?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> dig it by hand?


No way, looks like someone had a trencher.


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Rented a Bobcat 430 mini excavator with 12" bucket. Machine worked great. Ground was soft top soil with clay/sand/gravel underneath. yes, not the straightest trench but we're just starting. It was brutal hot (93) and humid day. We literally went through 3 gallons of water.

I like the outside work. BTW, got this job off of craigslist. Two other neighbors seem very serious about getting theirs done. One has already been given a proposal.

Shannon


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

How deep was the line ran? It looks shallow in the pictures.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> How deep was the line ran? It looks shallow in the pictures.


Looks to me like its 18 to 24 farther back, but as it gets closer it looks like it rises.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Bill said:


> Looks to me like its 18 to 24 farther back, but as it gets closer it looks like it rises.


 Yea it sure does look shallow, Illinois code is 36" or below the frost line, so for northern Illinois that is usually 60" for most services.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Yea it sure does look shallow, Illinois code is 36" or below the frost line, so for northern Illinois that is usually 60" for most services.


 Don't talk like that rats... You are making me love Southern Oklahoma more than I already do!!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

If I was the inspector on the job I woulda busted balls about 2 code plumbing:laughing:

That looks SOO shallow also.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Our frost line is 3". I bury them all the way down to a foot to be safe.


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Wrong, wrong and wrong:laughing:. Town required 60" for water service. After JULIE marked the property and concurrence from PW that main was 5' and reverifying that with exposed water main in nearby manhole. We then proceeded to excavate to 48" (got to allow for depth of tooth) and shovel dug till we found the prize. PW guy stopped by and said "you guys are good, some idiots dig with excavator till they hit it". With the extra million I had to post for the job I had to be cautious. I may have caused myself an hour but it was worth it. Once we cleared the main Troy dug 60" plus trench while i did the tap. He's my machine operator as i have no business on one. We allowed for pea gravel bed. We popped through the basement wall 6" above the floor.

See folks, I'm a little a retentive. Verify, reverify, and communicate:thumbsup:.

Yea, 2 Code Plumbing missed it on the NPT prior to the meter.

v/r
Shannon


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

BTW, thats fully extended B box and Troys actually standing on a ledge in the initial hole. 

Shannon


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What part of the country are you in with that water service? Also, out of curiosity, does the AHJ make you install any type of check valve in the basement?


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

I was working in the Western subs of Chicago, near Downers Grove. Great question, because no, I did not install a check valve. their city code did not require it. Some do, and then if theres a check valve you've got the need for the expansion tank on the WH.

Shannon


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I was not trying to criticize, I was interested cuz about 1/3 of my work is backflow testing and re-certification. Here in South Fla. we have to install backflows on high-hazard locations (ie: commercial). If HO puts in an underground swimming pool, the AHJ may make them install an RPZ, but it depends on the city, town etc.


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

No offense taken.

Shannon


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Shannon ,

I was just commenting how the pictures make it look shallow. As for check valves I been seeing more and more meter yokes with built in double checks. Also if you ever need a small excvater, I own a Dig it, with a 12" and a 24" bucket. It can dig down 9' just give me a call.


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Ron, we actually rented that 430 from Rental Max. It worked out well as the guy delivered it and picked up for $243.00. Fuel and all. We were only a 2 miles away.

Will keep you in mind though as I'm working me ad down that way. Seems there are numerous folks with old wells that would like the high volume 52psi water the city gives.

What is a dig it? Will google.

Shannon


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

3/4 MIP said:


> Thanks Ron, we actually rented that 430 from Rental Max. It worked out well as the guy delivered it and picked up for $243.00. Fuel and all. We were only a 2 miles away.
> 
> Will keep you in mind though as I'm working me ad down that way. Seems there are numerous folks with old wells that would like the high volume 52psi water the city gives.
> 
> ...


Its a tow-able backhoe. I find C&E rentals out of Elmhurst has good prices and free delivery of the equipment.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 10, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Its a tow-able backhoe. I find C&E rentals out of Elmhurst has good prices and free delivery of the equipment.


 
thats a neat little machine ....does it get stuck easy?


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

How's the backfilling done?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Rambo said:


> thats a neat little machine ....does it get stuck easy?





brass plumbing said:


> How's the backfilling done?


The bucket comes off with ease, and a 3' backfioll blade fits right one and you can push or pull the dirt back into the hole. And nope never got stuck.


----------

